# October litters



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

some pics of litters from this month


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful :love


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They all look great


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cute! How many mice do you breed per month on average?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Lake Mousery said:


> Very cute! How many mice do you breed per month on average?


very small scale so usually only 2-4 litters (sometimes only 1). Much harder to improve lines when working with less individuals, but a full time job gets in the way!


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

Adorable  . What are the white ones, BEWs?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Cosmicmice said:


> Adorable  . What are the white ones, BEWs?


Colour point beige (black eye Siamese) and red eyed Siamese. Some are Satins.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Very understandable with personal obligations/career, but do you have issues with inbreeding depression? What methods do you use to counter it?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are such little adorable fatties I just want to kiss them all haha


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Lake Mousery said:


> Very understandable with personal obligations/career, but do you have issues with inbreeding depression? What methods do you use to counter it?


I don't have issues with it. I outcross every so often if/when i can a hold of nice stock. But even the more heavily inbred lines have great health/size/fertility etc.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

11-12 days old


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

6-8 days old


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Of the 2 poor coloured Agoutis 1 is satin. Its not the best variety for satin i have to say. :lol:


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

Siamese, even better! I haven't been able to nab one in Canada yet, so they are basically mythical to me, haha. As for the little satin, I think satin has a place in all colours, even just as an accent


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

one satin is a buck so might be a keeper will have to see.


----------

